# What Size Plow for Honda Rincon 650?



## ferrari4756

Hey guys as you might have known from my other threads, i am thinking about buying a 54" plow for my quad. I have a honda rincon 650 and it weighs just about 650 lbs. Its 4 wheel drive.

here is a picture of my quad:









now do you guys think a 54" plow is a good size for it?


----------



## DJC

I have a rancher 420 ES that I use just for some sidewalks at a church just up the street. I have a 48 " plow with a set of wings on it so now its 60"s. No problems what so ever with pushing it. I would not go any smaller then a 60 " and a set of wings !!!


----------



## ferrari4756

oh okay nice. thanks for your reply. how deep of snow can you push without it being very hard to keep pushing? whats the deepest you ever plowed with that setup? do you have chains on your tires and is ur quad 4wd?


----------



## DJC

ferrari4756;927387 said:


> oh okay nice. thanks for your reply. how deep of snow can you push without it being very hard to keep pushing? whats the deepest you ever plowed with that setup? do you have chains on your tires and is ur quad 4wd?


The most would have been around 8 inches but some of the snow drifts have been over 1' If its powder no problem at all but if its wet sometimes the plow wants to ride up on the top. this could be because wings also!! Mine is 4wd but I have never used chains and never will. I don't want to scratch up the cement plus I have always been able to plow what was in front of me.If I get a chance I will take a pic in the morning because I will have to plow the sidewalks before getting into my truck.


----------



## ferrari4756

Oh okay great thats good then. Thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge

your Quad will due a 60" no problem Only way I would go smaller is if your have a bunch of sidewalks that you plan on doing. or if your gonna be moving it around with the blade on it and you only have a 1 place trailer with side rails to fit the blade on.

if you dont' care about your surface adding tire chains will increase the amount of snow you can push 10-30% or so. or if your careful and stop spinning the tires when you stop moving you can plow with chains no problem. I have run chains for 3 years now on my OEM tires at 20% tread and they by far out due my %90 tread 589 tires. Plus I'm not burning up my good summer/mud/trail tires on pavement in the winter plowing snow. takes me all of 20 Minutes to change out from the summer tires and rims to the winter tires and rims and I just leave the chains on the winter tires all year. I have plowed some with the 589's cause I've I use the quad for wood cutting and skidding and I due that right up to the point that I get snowed out of the woods and then she gets the plow and chains put on to become the snow removal machine and the first few stroms I have just had the blade and 589's and plowed till I get time to change over to the OEM tires with chains on.
I plow 85% pavement and 15% Grass 3 drives and 1 block long sidewalk that are 5 blocks from 1 end of my run to the other.

if you put chains on those tires you have I think the cross links would all just fall down between your tread and not be very effective. just my thoughts.

I run a 60" Moose standard blade with some other features.

what area are you plowing? question becomes a standard blade or a county blade. county blades shine through when you have enough area to plow at a higer speed to roll the snow off the blade higher and throw it farther.

sorry for rambling on so much.

also I like Moose blades but that is just me.


----------



## ferrari4756

man thanks for your super imformative post!

I'm ONLY plowing driveways and some driveways are shaped like an "L" with a side garage door so i htink i should go with the 54" because it willl be a bit easier to manuever, and i guess the standard plow (not county) because I wont be going over 15 mph. 

@sublime: Right now I got a warn honda atv mounting bracket, tube/base assembly, and 54" blade for about 400. is this about the best deal ill find on a new kit? or would moose be a little cheaper?


----------



## sublime68charge

The Mooose blade wont be cheaper that is for sure. Though it May be a better product.
many here will agree that Moose is the best. I think that way my self but that is just my thoughts.
also the big thing now is power angle for your ATV blade. is this something you may want in a year or 2? Moose has a power angle solution on the web site though $800 is serious coin for it. "only work's with mid mount plows though"
Moose has a Rapid Mount system for easy on/off. 

Warn has there Power Pivot that some here have gotten Jury still out on how good it is but its only $350 or so to get that.also. 
What type of Warn was you looking at the Front Mount or Mid Mount?

I think the Mid Mount is a better desgin Vs front Mounts. Your not making cookies when plowing snow things get rough and tough and where due you want that punishment absorbed by your ATV Mid point of the frame to disperse or you want your front end to take all the abuse?


alot depends how much abuse your going to dish out to the plow and how much you want the Plow to hold up to before you need to make repairs to the Unit.

I have had my Moose Plow since 02 and done 3 drives with it for an avg snow fall of 40" a year.
2 of the drives are 2 car wide and 2 car deep other is single wide 2 deep. 
I have had to weld up the cross brace of the push tubes and weld the back end where my mounting goes through the push tube as well.

most of my snow's are 6" or less the ATV and the Blade get the nood for snow removal. When I get over 6" I've tried the Blower and out of the 4 times out the gate with it I've only finished all the drives with it 1 time. Broken main Drive Belts, Brocken Tension Sprocket for Chain that drives auger, 
could not keep engine running longer than 40 second's Bad Gas from when I got the unit.

so my ATV and blade have been pressed into duty on big snow falls where I would have done drive when snow was at 6" mid storm and then done again at the end.

I have made it through the big snow with my blade but it takes a long time to move that amount of snow.



since 08 I have added a ATV Snow Blower to my arsenal for the Big snowfalls also.

question to ask your self is say you plow 15 times a year are 10 of them 6" and less snow fall?
the 60" blade makes quick work of those snow fall's. the other 5 are all 6" plus snow falls and that's where a smaller blade is better cause you wont struggle as much to push a blade full of snow. but for the small snow falls its takes a long long time to clear a drive. You have more than enough machine for a 60" blade. 

Heck my Honda Foreman 450 has had 60" blade for most of its life though I did drop down to a 48" for the last month on a season 3 years ago, Mostly cause I wanted to fit down a sidewalk alley with the ATV and I had the extra blade that just bolted up to the plow frame.

for the Big snow falls the 60" is a pain to work with cause you due alot of plowing the top half off then dropping the blade down and doing the bottom half. But if you look at what you avg snow fall is per time of plowing go with the blade that gets that job done the fastest.


My gut say's go with the 60" you have enough ATV to push that big of blade.
will make the small snow falls clear the drive in less time. will take longer on the big snow falls.
most have more small snow falls than big ones. you look at how much ATV Plow time in a season

just some SWAG nubers to think about.
with 60" blade 10 small snows at 2 hours is 20 hours plus 5 big snow at 4 hours is a 40 hours push season.

with 50" blade 10 small snows at 3 hours lot more chasing snow around the drive and then 5 big snows still take 3 hours "more than likley 4 but eh" is a 45 hours push season 


as for plow brand. ???? due some reading and find out what you want to get.

ok I ramble some on this one, it's getting late and I should be asleep like 3 hours ago.


sublime out.


----------



## ferrari4756

damn man thats awsome and i really appreciate you take the time to write such informative posts. thanks so much.

I am going to buy the center mount. Will the same base/tube assembly fit either the front mount or center mount? LIke there isnt a certain base/tube assembly for front mount and a different tube assembly for center mounts right?

Thanks


----------



## chuckraduenz

a few weeks ago i wish i had a 60" plow. but with the last snow fall we had about 1' of wet and heavy snow. im glad i didnt have a 60" way to heavy to plow. i wish i had a blower insted. but if it was light snow a 60" would be great. and might evon work with a 60" but its just that first swipe thats a pain. i evon had fun trying to get though almost 2' of it. the first snow fall of the season. and the heavy pack was all in that guys drive. i was there for about 2hrs and a few. luckly the yard next door was empty so i could push it there.


----------



## chuckraduenz

yes there a differnt push tube. as the front ones are shorter than the frame center mounts. personaly id go with the center mount. i think there stronger. you wont get the lift hight. but id go with stonger.



ferrari4756;927654 said:


> damn man thats awsome and i really appreciate you take the time to write such informative posts. thanks so much.
> 
> I am going to buy the center mount. Will the same base/tube assembly fit either the front mount or center mount? LIke there isnt a certain base/tube assembly for front mount and a different tube assembly for center mounts right?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge

ferrari4756;927654 said:


> damn man thats awsome and i really appreciate you take the time to write such informative posts. thanks so much.
> 
> I am going to buy the center mount. Will the same base/tube assembly fit either the front mount or center mount? LIke there isnt a certain base/tube assembly for front mount and a different tube assembly for center mounts right?
> 
> Thanks


the base/tube assembly is different for Center and front mounts the center is longer since it connect mid machine and the front is shorter.

I'm pretty sure if your going warn there power pivot will bolt into place on both center and front mounts as the power pivot that is set up right behind the blade.
for Chuck,

CL link for you I'm 2 tired to go to your ATV blower thread,

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1484604013.html

sublime out and good night.


----------



## chuckraduenz

sublime68charge;927661 said:


> the base/tube assembly is different for Center and front mounts the center is longer since it connect mid machine and the front is shorter.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if your going warn there power pivot will bolt into place on both center and front mounts as the power pivot that is set up right behind the blade.
> for Chuck,
> 
> CL link for you I'm 2 tired to go to your ATV blower thread,
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1484604013.html
> 
> sublime out and good night.


lazy.... lol. oh wait go to bed. lol
and holy cow. almost 3k. for that ill drive to get the other one. plush i dont have enough work drives to plow to spend that. thanks for the link tho.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'm getting 14 inches of clearance at the center of my Warn blade with it all the way up on a mid mount system. I feel that's more then enough. Go mid mount.


----------



## ferrari4756

yeah man thats definatley what im getting. i will only plow about a foot of snow max usualy anyway.


----------



## mercer_me

You need a 60" plow on it IMO.


----------



## ferrari4756

Why? im just curious? other than easier to plow larger areas..

is there any benefit except that?


----------



## mercer_me

ferrari4756;928142 said:


> Why? im just curious? other than easier to plow larger areas..
> 
> is there any benefit except that?


A 60" will clear the tires when it's angled.


----------



## BruteForce750

How much snow do you usually get? I have the front mount and opted for that simply because I often enjoy riding my quad in the winter and being able to disconnect and reconnect the plow in less than 30 seconds is too good to pass up.

Not to mention I do not lose any ground clearance with the front mount, nor do I have to worry about banging the crap out of it any time I ride. The front mount stays up and out of the way so I can leave it on year round without worries


----------



## ferrari4756

oh yeah never thought about that. i may get the 60, not sure yet. 

and we usualy get 2-4 good snow storms a year, each with anywhre form 4 inches - nearly 2 feet. usually around a foot of snow per storm.


----------



## ALC-GregH

if your only doing driveways then get the 60". That's what I went with and use a snow blower for sidewalks.


----------



## KTM265

60 inch plow, you'll do fine with 400cc...it will work the machine though. I have a 50 inch now and a 650 Brute...works great and the blade is small enough I can angle it for sidewalks... 60 inch is going to be too wide for a standard sidewalk.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

seeing as i have the same quad ugly color and all, i wanted red, lol
i have the vee only because we get deep snow usually, so i wanted to make sure it would do it,

unfortunately in 2 ' of snow you don't go far, and i don't care what ya have, you can do it but you have to work a little more, i would get a wider and taller if i could, it has alot of power also its like a tank imo, i have had mine under water mud snow etc stuck a handful of times, but when the mud engulfs your handlebars it will happen to anyone.

heres a vid of it pushing yesterdays flurries around, we have about the same amount again, the first vid was too long to add, but here is one that is the same day , i am going to the dog kennels and the batt died, the snow measured 13'' and it has to about 150 path imo.


----------



## benk777

I've got a 60" CC County Plow on my 2003 Rincon. It pushes heavy snow with ease, and it clears the tires when angled. No issues yet. And yeah, I realize the blade is angled in the wrong direction in that pic...haha!

Ben


----------



## BruteForce750

benk777;942505 said:


> I've got a 60" CC County Plow on my 2003 Rincon. It pushes heavy snow with ease, and it clears the tires when angled. No issues yet. And yeah, I realize the blade is angled in the wrong direction in that pic...haha!
> 
> Ben


Sorry to take it off topic, but how do you like your tires for plowing? Do you get decent traction?


----------



## benk777

The Terracross's are providing excellent traction. I can plow going down the drive or up the drive at full throttle and throw the snow a good distance...with no chains. No traction issues yet.

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge

benk777;942505 said:


> I've got a 60" CC County Plow on my 2003 Rincon. It pushes heavy snow with ease, and it clears the tires when angled. No issues yet. And yeah, I realize the blade is angled in the wrong direction in that pic...haha!
> 
> Ben


ah it's nice to c the young's grow on the forum. seem's like just yesterday you was on hear, "ok so it was 2 months ago or so" and did'nt know much aduo about anything and posting about this and that and now look at ya even know the blade angle's.

LOL

hope your had a great time plowing with your ATV.

bet you've learned alot about plowing with you ATV since you started.

sublime out.


----------

